# 10% off custom fit heated seat kits (4 to choose from) @ PFYC.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*FALL SPECIAL! For a limited time, get 10% off our custom fit heated seat kits at PFYC.com!*

Until October 17, 2009, order any combination of our custom fit seat heaters and get 10% off using coupon code:

MYBUMISHOT

Please make sure to enter the coupon in the "Coupon Code" box during checkout to receive your discount.

---------------

Our seat heaters will warm your seats quickly and safely! After starting your vehicle on a cold winter morning, simply switch on your seat heater and feel the warmth radiate through the seat. When the seat heats to the selected temperature, the Luxury and Premium seat heaters will maintain that temperature for one hour. The gradual warming effect of the heaters should be felt within 1 to 3 minutes. The heat will continue to increase for 10 to 15 minutes depending on the temperature setting chosen. Save money by ordering a dual seat kit. You'll notice the price for a dual seat kit is substantially less than ordering two single seat kits. NOTE: Dual seat kits are available only in premium or luxury, not standard.Luxury and Premium level seat heaters come with a digital temperature control featuring precise temperature regulation and timed shut off for safety. Seat heaters provide soothing warmth and therapeutic benefits. They are the luxury option that makes driving more enjoyable.

*FEATURES*

Heats up in seconds
Precise temperature control
Low power consumption
Built for durability and tested for safety
Backed by a manufacturer's 3 year/36,000 miles limited warranty
One, two or three temperature settings

*AVAILABLE KITS*









*STANDARD*
On-Off Temperature Control
One Temperature Setting
Thermostat Controlled Heating
Affordable Low Price Kit









*LUXURY*
High-Low Temperature Control
Two Temperature Settings
Digital Electronic Controller
One-Hour Safety Shut-Off
Compatible with Remote Start









*PREMIUM*
High-Med-Low Temperature Control
Three Temperature Settings
LED Brightness changes according to temperature setting
Digital Electronic Controller 
One-Hour Safety Shut-Off
GM Licensed Kits









*PREMIUM with Massage Option
*Similar features to Premium Kit features above with the following massaging features:
Four Different Massage Settings:
Low Intensity for Lower Back
High Intensity for Upper Back
Low Intensity for Lower and Upper Back
High Intensity for Lower and Upper Back
Three Different Modes of Operation:
Massage and Heat
Massage Only (Great for Summertime)
Heat Only

*ALL COMPLETE KITS INCLUDE*

Cushion and back heating elements
Power Harness (12')
Switch Harness (5') with flagged terminals
Round Lighted Switch
Complete Hardware Pack

*Seat not included, heating elements are installed under your factory seating surface. Wiring to your electrical system required.*


Please click below to go to the ordering page.

*Custom Heated Seat Kit - all makes and models*





----------------


To see a full line-up of our new products for your GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials, please click here.


----------

